# Which Wheel refurbisher in Kent (lepsons. Spit and Polish or "other")



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Recently had a some trouble with a wheel refurb on the front two wheels of my 3 series, eventually the finish was better, but post wash and polish I noticed that the were now standard silver, rather than the BMW Power Silver on the rears.

See Thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160624

Anyway I have cheque coming the firm that did them and want to book the car in to get them the right colour, can anyone recommend someone?.

Have spoken to Lepsons (bit far away) and Spit and Polish nearer and better value. But neither seems to up on the paint colour, Spit and Polish suggested I pop the car over for a loo so I'll do that as really want them to match.

Does anyone have experience of the above?, or know anyone else good?, (BTW I have been messed around by curb side providers hence the need to get them both totally re painted to so am not interested in that kind of service as I don't need my wheel arches painted silver again:wave

Cheers


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

I've used Lepsons in Gillingham and they did a great job on my E Class AMG rims, I've tried spit'n'polish and they tried upping the price on their original quote so I didnt use them.


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Lepsons 100% spit and polish are ok but leave some unlacquered bit's on the wheel inside's, due to there hangers, lepsons are spot on.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

divinedetail said:


> Lepsons 100% spit and polish are ok but leave some unlacquered bit's on the wheel inside's, due to there hangers, lepsons are spot on.


Thanks  just wondering how much it will notice to have the inner rim lacquered on the front but not the rear (standard seems matt inside). Plus no spare wheel so need to work something out for that as the wife needs the car daily.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would not take my wheels anywhere in the uk other than lepsons even if i had to courier them , they do all miracles work and Kellys at KDS and ive dealt with them for over 15 years , i was even there today collecting another set of shadow chromed wheels , not only are they first class with what they do they also have a full 24hr secure service to leave the car over night and also have possibly the best set up for doing wheels comprising of almost 6 units.
If you want the best quality wheels you wont get much better and they are constantly testing and evolveing their finishing products as they arrive on the market.
A typical example of the kind of car left for wheel servicing.


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

hey dan i would use lepsons ive never heard a bad word about them and thats where mine are going cant wait to have them done


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like I need to earn some more money then


----------



## MNK (Dec 13, 2009)

Never heard a bad word about Lepsons.


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

As above been on other forum sites and never a bad word about them (lepsons) hopeing to use them soon myself


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bit of a bump for this thread rather than creating my own. My wheels are gone and Im after a refurb. I considered doing it myself but I wouldnt mind knowing how much it will cost for the pro's to do it.
How much does Lepsons charge? I emailed them a fortnight ago and they havent got back to me


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

danga200 said:


> How much does Lepsons charge? I emailed them a fortnight ago and they havent got back to me


Give them a call, they were very helpful on the phone recently and gave me a price there and then.
I was quoted £50 for 19" painted and lacquered Audi wheels.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awsome, cheers


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

divinedetail said:


> Lepsons 100% spit and polish are ok but leave some unlacquered bit's on the wheel inside's, due to there hangers, lepsons are spot on.


that is not the case as only the primer coat on some colours are hung on a hook on the inside lip , All top coat lacquer and colours are now painted differently so even the backs of the wheels get a uniform paint finish .

And regards to emails , they are week regarding this part of their business but its the only part that is .

mainly due to they are always fully booked turning around 700-800 wheels a week and thats not a miss print 800 a week how many is that a year and you still dont hear any bad things , they have chris and debbie on the phones who can go through all the prices and options ,
but the emails only get answered by the owners brother who runs the van deliverys staff and first part of the wheel refurb process this is enough work on his own and i think answers email when he can in dinners and at the end of the day .

I know they can have dozens of phone messages and emails waiting and just grown to big even for the 6 units they now work from now , i still remember the day 10 years ago when the owner came into the paint shop asking to rent half a unit as thats all he needs :lol:

kelly


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think divine detail meant Spit and polish re the gaps in the clear coat.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine are at Lepsons right now, don't think they are ready this week but will be ready to collect next week.

£265 all in inc. VAT, and that includes remove & refit tyres.


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> I think divine detail meant Spit and polish re the gaps in the clear coat.


Correct thanks danno. Would never have a bad word so say about lepsons, have had numerous wheels done by them over the years to perfection.

If you are referring to spit and polish kds how do you explain this.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Best thing is to phone Lepsons up - I just had mine done, and Im totally delighted with the level of service and the natural friendliness of the Swindon team!
The cost depends on several things and these include the size and type of wheel, and the finish you require.
I had some Peugeot Cyclones (15") done in a nice bright Sparkle Silver finish, and the cost was about £45 a wheel as I remember.

My experience of these guys in Swindon was so good that I wont go to anyone else in future, I did a lot of homework and research before making my decision, and feel I very much made the right one - they even got me the tyres I wanted very much cheaper than my usual supplier!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lepsons hands down, no contest !!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

divinedetail said:


> Correct thanks danno. Would never have a bad word so say about lepsons, have had numerous wheels done by them over the years to perfection.
> 
> If you are referring to spit and polish kds how do you explain this.


Cor that looks well moody, I was thinking i'd use S and P any way due to them being nearer and a bit cheaper, i though whats the worry with a few marks inside the rim, but thats a big mark, and the finish looks a bit rough too.

lepsons it is, or Racing Dynamics as per this thread..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162503


----------

